# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour du bout du monde

## mr bruno

Bonjour et bonne année 2011

J'habite en Asie du sud Est sur l'ile de  Taiwan .On a 3 chats a la maison ils ont presque 12 ans .Moi je suis pâtissier et mon épouse est prof d'Anglais ,nous habitons dans la capitale Taïwanaise (Taipei) depuis 17 ans .Nous avons la chance d'habiter dans un quartier ou les gens (pas tous) aime les animaux j'ai une voisine Française (comme moi)qui a 8 chats et 5 chiens ,elle vie dans un très grand appartement a cote de notre immeuble.Si je me suis inscrit c'est qu'un de nos chat a une tumeur a cote du coeur et des poumons ,une fois par semaine nous l'emmenons chez le veto qui lui retire l'eau qu'il a dans un de ses poumons avec une seringue .Il nous a louer une machine qui fait de l'oxygène et qui l'aide a respirer s'il ne ce sent pas bien .Nous avons diagnostiquer sa maladie il y a 5 semaines environ , le veto a changer de traitement et c'est ma femme qui lui fait 2 piqures par jours pour combattre sa tumeur et une de temps en temps pour qu'il fasse pipi .Avant on essayer de lui faire avaler ses médicaments mais c'était souvent un échec ,le problème c'est que depuis 2 semaines qu'on lui fais des piqures il ne veut plus manger  ,le veto nous a conseiller d'acheter de la nourriture pour BB et nous lui donnons a la seringue mais il ferme sa gueule on a l'impression qu'il a cesser de lutter ,il n'a presque plus la force pour marcher ma femme le porte et le soutiens quand il va dans sa caisse pour faire pipi ,dans notre malheur il a perdu 2 kg mais heureusement avant il pesait 6,8 kg et était un glouton de première ,les croquettes les boites il aimait tout pas comme ses 2 frères .
Si vous avez des conseil il me seront précieux ,merci .
c'est le chat de droite ,a gauche c'est son frere de la meme portee

----------


## mr bruno

Et voici Toto qui avait decider de m'empecher de me servir de la souris    ::   ::

----------


## mr bruno

Enfin nos 3 chats au complet

----------


## chouchou444

Bonjour Bruno , tu me transporte 10 enfin 11 ans en arrière, j'avais un chien âgé lui aussi qui nous a fait une ascite cardiaque , comme toi et ton épouse nous avons tout fait pour le sauver mais la maladie lui est tombée dessus à Pâques 2000 et il nous a quitté le 2 juin, s'affaiblissant de jour en jour pour finalement tomber dans le comas! c'est très triste ce que je te dis , mais je pense qu'il faut bien l'entourer comme vous faîtes et dans votre cur vous préparer, je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage et pense à vous de tout mon cur    :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## virginiedu66

:bienvenue:  t'es 3 chats sont magnifique !!!!!!!!

----------


## pionpion

Hello Bruno du bout du monde,

Ils sont beaux tes chats. J'ai eu un très beau chat blanc qui avait une tumeur entre le coeur et les poumons, malheureusement le liquide devenait la masse, et la tumeur grossissait très rapidement, si j'avais été chez le bon vétérinaire tout de suite et pas là ou j'ai été au départ il aurait pu être opéré et aurait vécu peut-être encore quelques temps. Je l'ai fait "endormir" avant qu'il n'étouffe    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   Pour ton chat c'est différent puisque la tumeur est à côté et que le liquide peut être enlevé, c'est sûr que c'est  difficile ...  :bisous3:

----------


## mr bruno

> Hello Bruno du bout du monde,
> 
> Ils sont beaux tes chats. J'ai eu un très beau chat blanc qui avait une tumeur entre le coeur et les poumons, malheureusement le liquide devenait la masse, et la tumeur grossissait très rapidement, si j'avais été chez le bon vétérinaire tout de suite et pas là ou j'ai été au départ il aurait pu être opéré et aurait vécu peut-être encore quelques temps. Je l'ai fait "endormir" avant qu'il n'étouffe   leure2:   Pour ton chat c'est différent puisque la tumeur est à côté et que le liquide peut être enlevé, c'est sûr que c'est  difficile ...  :bisous3:


C'est vrai qu'un bon veto qui aime les animaux a Taiwan c'est rare ,le notre nous a sauvez la patte d'un de nos chat il y a 3 ans ,on y aller le voir 2 fois par jour ,avec un scalpel il nettoyait l'infection qu'il avait a la patte jusqu'a l'os et après lui entourait la patte d'un bandage tremper dans du miel et au bout d'un mois le chat se retirer son bandage et se léchait la patte incroyablement il a récupéré la peau et les poils sur celle ci.

----------


## MarionDriver

:bienvenue:

----------


## mr bruno

je suis triste mon chat vient d'arriver au paradis

----------


## ptikuik

:bienvenue:  sur rescue


désolée pour ton chat...
courage..   :bisous3:

----------


## pionpion

::   :calinou:   Que son âme repose en paix    ::   ::

----------


## chouchou444

Re-bonjour à vous amis du bout du monde, je voulais vous dire que je partage votre peine ,il n'y a rien de pire que de perdre nos amis(presque nos enfants tant ils ont besoin de nous toute leur vie, surtout à la fin ), mais dites vous que vous avez fait tout ce que vous pouviez pour lui, qu'il a fini de souffrir et que du paradis ,il veille sur vous et ses frères ! Je vous embrasse tout les 2 très,très fort et prends part à votre douleur ......  :bisous3:

----------


## etosky

::   ::   ::  

qu'il veille   sur ses compagnons ; merci pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour lui

----------


## capu@22

:bienvenue:  Mr Bruno du bout du monde, c'est magique de pouvoir communiquer comme ça  :kao1: 
Désolé pour ton chat il était magnifique   ::   , ils sont tous très beaux...

----------


## mr bruno

Merci a tous ,on a encore beaucoup de peine    ::   ,je pense que l'on va adopter un autre chat ,on cherche sur internet mais on ne veut pas ce presser car du 9 au 16 fervier on ne sera pas la .Mais ce samedi dans notre quartier il y a une association qui organise une journee adoption ,c'est a 2 pas de mon labo de patisserie le lien est en Chinois http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=1 ... ent_invite

----------


## chouchou444

Re-bonjour à vous 2 , je suis contente de voir que sans l'oublier vous cherchez à faire le bonheur d'une autre boule de poils ..........Bonne journée ou soirée (je ne sais pas quelle heure il est là-bas)Je vous embrasse tous 2 et gros   :amour:  :amour:  câlins à vos si magnifiques chats    ::

----------


## mr bruno

nous avons 7 hr de plus que la France ,maintenant c'est 2hr du matin

----------


## chouchou444

Ici il est 20 h, et c'est vrai que les pâtissiers travaillent la nuit, c'est quoi ta spécialité ? Est-ce que les gens là-bas aiment les mêmes gâteaux que nous ? ! Bonne nuit de travail et à bientôt.....

----------


## mr bruno

> Ici il est 20 h, et c'est vrai que les pâtissiers travaillent la nuit, c'est quoi ta spécialité ? Est-ce que les gens là-bas aiment les mêmes gâteaux que nous ? ! Bonne nuit de travail et à bientôt.....


non moi je travail  de 11 hr a 21 hr ,je vous met une video de mes debuts 
http://bruno.xxking.com/products/news/news1.html

----------


## chouchou444

Sur le forum, tout le monde se tutoie, c'est pour ça que je t'ai tutoyé, je suis désolée mais je n'ai pas pu faire démarrer ta vidéo .......j'ai essayé beaucoup de fois mais rien à faire ........dommage ! Bonne nuit et à bientôt sur le forum!

----------


## mr bruno

Moi aussi je prefere tutoyer c'est plus sympa

----------


## mr bruno

La video si tu ne la voit pas c'est dommage ,sinon il y a mon site internet ou http://bruno.xxking.com/products/news/news8.html

----------


## chouchou444

Coucou Mr Bruno j'ai réessayé encore ce soir de regarder la vidéo mais rien à faire.........j'ai donc regardé avec ton lien et j'ai vu que tu faisais des gâteaux magnifiques !!!!! Ce sont de véritables uvres d'art !   :applause2:   ::   ::   ::

----------

